# Hacker News runs on FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 13, 2021)

From vermaden and his Valuable News page today:

All of HN runs on a single box and it's FreeBSD.

I did not know this.


----------



## Beastie7 (Sep 13, 2021)

"The Year of BSD web."

DistroWatch runs FreeBSD too right?

C'mon phoronix! Add the finishing piece!


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 13, 2021)

Beastie7 said:


> DistroWatch runs FreeBSD too right?


2001 - 2007 FreeBSD
2007 - 2020 Debian
2020 - today FreeBSD again


----------



## teo (Sep 13, 2021)

These VPN their task is not for the predatory marketing of the users ? In the publications of some newscasts they have mentioned of scams.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks for this, makes my daily Telegram feed of The Hacker News all that more enjoyable


----------

